# Hemorrhagic Septicemia



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never dealt with this before, but the description sounds like what this female Swordtail has. Just wanted some confirmation of anyone who has dealt with it before. If you notice the red blotching in the back part of her body.

I placed her in my hospital tank and treated with FURAN-2.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Hard to tell in the pic it could just be natural coloring, but I assume you would know if it was that.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, pics are not very clear. Marigold Wag Swordtails are bright goldish color and the red on her stands out. When the light hits it just right and its behind her, you can see through her and see all the red inside her. I noticed she was acting strange ealier in the week, but don't know if it is related. Just glad it's not the pregnant one.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Other than Hemorrhagic Septicemia I would think that there are other things that cause internal hemorrhaging or bruising but I'm afraid I'm not much help, never had a problem like that. Hope she gets better.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

never had this before so I can't help you


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I've never dealt with this nor do I have swordtails, but...is septicemia bilateral? It looks like it is nearly the same on both sides and I thought sep was random? Has she given birth recently where it would impact her backside? Hate to use this word because I know you've had challenges with them, but what about parasites? Nematodes are red. And they burrow internally, disgusting things. She didn;t get caught on the filter intake or heater by chance, or somehow got bruised? I sure hope she is ok.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It doesn't look like prasites to me...at least what I have seen of them. She has not given birth or anything and I've had her for about 6 wks. No way for large fish like this to get caught in my filter intakes....canister filters with screens. When the light shines from behind her I see a big blood vessel that goes all the way to her tail and then you see these patches. It is definitely bleeding inside of her.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope she gets better soon. Keep us posted!


----------

